# Elliott's Spring Gathering 21-23 May, 2010



## ElliottIngonyama (Apr 21, 2010)

His Majesty, King Elliott Ingonyama the First, wishes to invite you to
His Fourth Annual Spring Gathering 21-23 May, 2010 and to inform you
that registration for this event is now open. https://ELE.FurryHost.com/ESG-2010
offers information on this year's event. Once again, King Elliott
will host an outing to a local Go-Kart and Miniature Golf park (with
lunch included) on Friday. As has become tradition, His Majesty will
host a private party at Orlando's premier water park, Wet 'n Wild
(also with a full dinner). ESG 2010 will include several other special
events. More information on these can be found at
https://ELE.FurryHost.com/ESG-2010-Special-Events
.

Once again, King Elliott would like to take this opportunity to thank
the cast, crew and production company of Avenue Q for their fine
performance at last year's event. It is surprises like that which
makes hosting these parties so much fun for His Majesty.

King Elliott wishes to encourage his guests to participate for the
entire weekend and not just attend one of the special events. To do
this, ESG has an unusual pricing scheme that is very different from
most other events. Traditionally, it is more expensive to attend all
three days of an event and less expensive to attend just one day.
Prices for Elliott's Spring Gathering are just the opposite: attending
all three days is substantially cheaper then attending just one of the
special events.

This means that guests who attend the entire weekend may register for
only $15 and receive a $10 coupon for purchases from the Artisans in
the Artisans' and Dealers' room, as well as tickets for all special
events. To receive this price, guests must pick up badges on Friday or
Saturday. Those who only wish to go go-karting or to attend the
private party at Wet 'n Wild, but not participate for the entire
weekend may do so, but at additional cost (see the pricing on the
registration page).

While this pricing scheme is different, it supports His Majesty's goal
of encouraging guests to join him for the entire weekend.

Remember, all guests must RSVP for the event in advance via King
Elliott's web site. Payments may be made using Google Checkout or at
the door for an extra $10 over the listed price.

Discount rooms can be booked at the Radisson World Gate (use event
code ESG10) either via the web (http://www.radisson.com) or via the
phone (1-888-201-1718). Rooms are available for $60 a night (up to
four guests in a room).

Two special announcements: King Elliott's Royal Photographers will be
offering life size fursuit portraits for the cost of materials ($30
for 3' x 6' poster).

Also, many of the Artisans who will be in the Artisans' and Dealers'
room will collaborate to create a Visit Naboombu tourism poster. One
lucky guest shall receive a 34"x44" original signed by all the artists
who participate. All others will be able to acquire 11x17 versions
(1/4 scale) for a $10 donation to our charity.

To see quotes from others about this event (including many of the
artisans who will be attending), visit:
https://ELE.FurryHost.com/ESG-2010-Other-Quotes

His Majesty looks forward to seeing you at the event.

Elliott's Spring Gathering 2010
When: 21-23 May, 2010
Where: 3011 Maingate Lane, Kissimmee, FL 34747

For more information call: (407) 218-6002


----------



## Gunmouth (Apr 22, 2010)

Kami and I will be there!  

We had loads of fun last year, and we do not want to miss it again!  It is a great Relax-O-Con.  Easy to afford, full of fun events, and packed with entertainment.

Also, for those who might be reading, when the event is over, yer just a few hops away from Disney, so you can extend your stay a couple days.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, can not go. Too far for lil' ol' me.


----------

